# Anyone have photos of young (2 inch) Trimac and flowerhorns



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm looking for side by side photos of young trimacs versus young flowerhorns.

Preferably both at around 2 inches in length.

Thanks!


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

cheap flowerhorn from Petsmart sold as trimacs at about 3"









real Trimac










at 2" real Trimacs should not show much pink at all in the throat / belly region and hardly any spangles


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

I got a couple trimacs from TUIC a week or so ago. These 2 pics are the same fish. They are not 2 inches yet.


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok thank you guys...

I picked one up today that was labeled as a flowerhorn, but at 2" I'm thinking it might be hard to tell.

It does have lots of silver spangles though...

My Q tank is a bit hazy, so, once I get it cleared up I'll snap a photo or two and see if we can determine what it really is.

Not that it really matters - I only paid $3 for him!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

High grade flowerhorns will look very very similar to trimacs at young ages, so much so that even guys like Jeff Rapp's have trouble telling them apart FYI.


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok guys - posting photos in a new thread... After closer looking, I think this may be a Flowerhorn mixed with something else?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 13#1181813


----------

